# [solved] Gentoo und /usr/local/bin

## papahuhn

Hallo,

ich bin gerade ein bisschen pissed, dass Gentoo in /usr/local/bin herumpfuscht. Dass dort bereits Skripte liegen, kann man noch ignorieren, aber gerade stelle ich fest, dass da wohl regelmäßig saubergemacht wird und somit nur Gentoo-Eigenes liegen bleibt. Mein Script kann ich jetzt neu schreiben.

Laut FHS hat eine Distribution in /usr/local nichts verloren. Was soll das also?

----------

## Finswimmer

Seit wann löscht Gentoo einfach irgendwelche Daten?

Per Portage werden pro Paket nur die Dateien deinstalliert, die auch installiert worden sind.

Kann mir also schwerlich vorstellen, dass Portage das macht.

Tobi

----------

## jkoerner

Moin,

daß du deshalb genervt bist kann ich gut verstehen. Leider kann ich deinen Vorwurf, daß Gentoo dort 'herumpfuscht' nicht bestätigen. Ich lade meinen selbsterstellten Kram dort auch ab, und das ist nicht wenig.

Wenn dort irgendetwas geändert werden sollte hast du an irgendeiner Stelle deines Systems das so eingerichtet.

/usr/local ist per se nur als eigene Spielwiese gedacht. Für eine Standardinstallation könnte man das Verzeichnis auch löschen.

----------

## papahuhn

Argh, wie peinlich. Die Datei ist immer noch vorhanden. Ich habe sie für gelöscht befunden, weil sie über die Tab-Vervollständigung nicht aufgelistet wurde, obwohl das gestern geklappt hat. Das lag aber bloß daran, dass das x-Flag nur für den owner root gesetzt ist, ich es gerade aber als normaler User probiert habe.   :Embarassed: 

----------

